
Paper-thin printed solar cells could provide power for 1.3B - prostoalex
http://inhabitat.com/paper-thin-printed-solar-cells-could-provide-power-for-1-3-billion/
======
OneOneOneOne
Do these contain lead? I wonder if this is good for export.

Additionally, this looks like a plastic film. Don't most plastics break down
with exposure to the sun. I wonder what the service life would be.

Not trying to be negative. I would really love cheap solar panels.

